# Disque Dur WD reconnu par le mac mais rien ne s'affiche! Help



## Arkhon852 (2 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, veuillez m'excuser si je ne suis pas sur le bon endroit du forum..

J'ai un MBP 13" avec High-Sierra et un disque dur WD de 500Go. Hier, j'ai voulu transférer des donnes sur un nouveau DD pour y faire de la place et du coup créer une nouvelle sauvegarde. En transférant un gros volume de photo (pas loin des 100Go), le transfert s'est freeze a 52% et plus rien pendant 2h. Evidemment, je ne pouvait pas enlever les 2 DD sachant que ceux ci etait en fonctionnement. Malheureusement il fallait bien faire quelques chose et j'ai pris la decision de redémarrer le MBP.

Ce matin, j'ai voulu brancher mon DD Original (ou toute les donnes sont) pour récupérer un dossier. Le MBP m'affiche ca (*voir Image 1 ci-joint*)... Aucune données accessible comme si le DD était vide.

Le DD est reconnu par le MBP mais il n'affiche rien du tout. J'ai cru que tout avait été efface mais j'ai également check l'Utilitaire de Disque et il me montre que le DD est monte, en revanche nous pouvons voir que les données sont toujours présentes (*voir Image 2 ci-joint*)

Pour information, j'utilise un programme qui s'appelle "Mounty" qui me permet d'écrire et transféré les données de mon DD plus facilement (sachant que celui-ci est en FAT32) ->(*voir Image 3 ci-joint, *des que je branche mon DD a mon MBP).
1) Quand je clique sur "non merci.", cela apparait normalement comme sur *l'image 2*
2) Quand je clique sur "Oui, bien sur!", cela  me marque le message comme sur *l'image 4*. Et il apparait dans l'Utilitaire de Disque comme sur *l'image 5, *en non-monté.

Premiere fois que cela m'arrive, et j'espère trouver une solution a ce problème, car il y a des documents très important dedans.





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.







Mon Diskutil ci-dessous :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-XXXX:~ xxxxxxx$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            67.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 89.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDE HS                  500.1 GB   disk2s1
```

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!

A


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2018)

Ton DD n’est pas en FAT32, il est en NTFS.

Le NTFS est disponible en lecture sur macOS mais pas en écriture. Apple ne cautionne aucunement l’écriture NTFS avec macOS.

Je me débarrasserais de ce programme « Mounty ».

Des programmes tiers tels Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS proposent des solutions pour l’écriture sur disques NTFS. Ces programmes n’ont pas de licence officielle de Microsoft. Il s’agit de rétro-ingénierie. Néanmoins ils font l’objet d’un suivi continu par leurs éditeurs. Il existe aussi une solution Open Source NTFS-3G qu'on peut installer avec Homebrew.

Ce programme Mounty s’appuie, lui, sur une fonction délaissée du système et activée via le Terminal. Une fonction qu’Apple n’encourage en aucun cas à utiliser.

Par ailleurs, ton cas est évoqué sur la page de Mounty et la solution proposée est de recourir aux logiciels pré-cités ou d’utiliser des outils de récupération sur un PC Windows.

Si tu as un PC Windows sous la main, il est fort possible qu'il te permette d’accéder à tes données.

Le NTFS est un système de fichier propriétaire de Microsoft et dont il se réserve l’usage exclusif. Il n’existe aucune implémentation officielle en dehors de la plateforme Windows et de ses affiliés.

Le désir forcené d’écrite sur des volumes NTFS est une tare assez répandue chez les macuser, souvent au mépris de l’intégrité de leurs données. Pourtant, nous disposons officiellement du format exFAT qui ignore les limitations du FAT32 et présente une parfaite compatibilité avec Windows.


----------



## Arkhon852 (5 Octobre 2018)

Tout d'abord, Moonwalker, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse détaillée!

En effet en NTFS my bad... J'avais utilise Paragon, il y a quelques mois mais meme en ayant desinstaller le tout, il m'affichais en permanent en haut a droit de mon écran le fait de l'upgrade. Evidemment, c'était très chiant a avoir compte tenu qu'il s'affichait en très gros.

Bref. Pour en revenir a mon problème, Mounty (bien qu'il ne soit pas trop recommande a ce que j'ai pu comprendre) marchait très bien encore il y a quelques jours. Donc cela serait du a un problème venant de l'application directement? Mais, meme en utilisant pas Mounty, je suis incapable de voir les fichier du DDE.

Désolé si ma réponse est un peu confuse..

A


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2018)

Je te recopie ici ce qui est écrit sur le site de Mounty :

*Suddenly all my files disappeared - please help!*
This is usually happen when not all files are written properly due to an unmount operation not finishing. The NTFS partition might be marked as "dirty" and the Apple NTFS driver cannot recover from that situation. Mounty will not delete anything by itself, please try to restore your files on a Windows PC using usual recovery s/w, i.e. chkdsk command line utility or professional tools like GetDataBack for Windows. If you do not own any Windows you can use tools for macOS that can deal with NTFS partition maintenance, like Paraogn Harddisk Manager or Tuxera Disk Manager.

Ton problème est du à une copie de fichiers qui s’est mal passée et que tu as brutalement interrompue par un reboot sauvage. Mounty ne peut rien pour toi. Je dirais même que le Mac ne peut rien pour toi. Il faut essayer avec un PC.

Tu peux également voir ce qui se passe avec NTFS-3G. Sait-on jamais.


----------



## Arkhon852 (5 Octobre 2018)

Je vois! Je testerais dans ce cas. Je te remercie beaucoup pour ton aide! 

Bonne journée,

A


----------

